
Introducing Spash - nibbio84
https://github.com/nerdammer/spash
======
ddorian43
You could've explained it in the title? Spash is a command line tool for Big
Data platforms that simulates a real Unix environment, providing most of the
commands of a typical bash shell on top of YARN, HDFS and Apache Spark.

